# What kind of camera/scanner?



## darbytee (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm looking into either buying a new digital camera or a good quality scanner. I'm by no means a professional photographer (which is obvious by my current pen pictures) but I want to buy a good camera that won't be obsolete in a year. My current camera is a 2.0 mp Canon that spent 9.5 months in the middle east and is pretty much on it's last legs. I'm looking at either the Canon Digital Rebel or the Canon Powershot Pro1. It seems like the Rebel is geared a little more for the amateur but the Pro1 is more megapixels and is $120 less. As far as scanners I haven't even started looking but I've seen some people here get great results with them.


----------



## Fred in NC (Oct 17, 2004)

Fred:

One thing I have noticed is that most digital cameras lack a cable release socket.  For that reason sometimes I use the timer in mine (Canon A60).  

Also, I am intersted in others opinions about the video out, to use a TV or computer as a viewfinder.  In mine I think the TV resolution is not so good.

Please keep us posted.

another Fred


----------



## wayneis (Oct 17, 2004)

Fred, about six years ago I bought a Nikon Coolpix 880, I am still using it and I have no plans on getting another as I like this one so much.  It has 3+ mega pixels and with it I have shot photos that are, I have been told as good as or better than the pros.  I do a lot of macro flower photos, sunsets and people shots all with this one camera and I get excellent results.  With a 3 pixel camera you can, if you shoot at a high resolution even blow it up to a very good 8x10 so I don't think you really need any more than that especially if you are going to be mostly shooting photos of your work.  Most of the Nikon Coolpix cameras except all the different lens and filters, I know because I have them all for mine.  Nikon is long known for their excellent lens.  If it were me looking for a new camera, I would look at the Nikon line.  My two cents worth.

Wayne


----------

